# Fatty Rolling Tutorial w/ Pics



## buck wheezer

I don't claim to be an expert, but I'm pretty pleased with my efforts so far. Here's how I roll fatties to get a nice spiral. Props to Capt Dan for the tip on twisting the plastic wrap.

*1. Roll out!* Flatten out the sausage on plastic wrap lengthwise. I do this on a 9 x 13 sheet because it keeps it narrow enough for my Rival KC smoker. I put the filling right up to the edge which will be the center (far left of pic) and leave about 1 1/2 inches at the other end for overlap (far right). I also leave about 1 inch on either side to allow for sealing the ends after rolling.


*2. Lift off!* Start by lifting the plastic wrap at the end which will be the center of the spiral.


*3. Fold it!* Fold that end in as tight as possible. If you simply lay it over by an inch or two, you're not going to get a nice tight spiral. The sausage should start to peel away from the wrap right away. (Some have suggested spritzing the wrap with water prior to rolling out the sausage, but I haven't had to yet.)


*4. Keep rolling!* Keeping the plastic pretty taut, keep rolling things tightly.


*5. Tighten up!* In the last couple of turns, focus on keeping it pretty tight. Some of the toppings, especially if they've been sauteed or packed in oil, like onions or sun-dried tomatoes, will let you slide rather than roll.


*6. Seal it!* When you finally roll over that last edge, crimp it down a bit on that edge; pinch the gap shut tight and smooth it out (for aesthetics, I guess).



Don't forget the ends!


*7. Stuff it!* Wrap it up in the plastic wrap again and twist up the ends as if it were back in the casing from the supermarket. You could even spin the fatty between the ends and get it nice and tight, to get that "chub" look.




*8. Chill it or smoke it!* That's it. I had two more to do, so I tucked the plastic wrap ends under the fatty and tossed it in the fridge until I was ready to load the smoker.



Hope this helps someone!


----------



## seboke

Buck, this is an awesome post!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I just gave away my daily alottment of points, or you'd have some of mine! I owe ya! 

This should definitely stay on as a sticky!


----------



## erain

i am definetly not a fatty pro either but you and i do em up exactly the same!!!!! works for you, works for me,!!!! nice tutorial


----------



## ddave

Looks great!  I'll have to give that a try next time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## waysideranch

Hey BW, hats off to ya.  Nice post.


----------



## bbqgoddess

Well done, what a great post, thx BW


----------



## abelman

Great q-view and tutorial


----------



## seboke

You got the points now!


----------



## capt dan

Nice job Buck!


----------



## seboke

dan you suggested a tutorial for rollin fatties.  Great that a newb took your detailed written tutorial and made this in tribute to you!


----------



## ronp

Very helpful, thanks. Should be a sticky. Points.


----------



## dmack

I am now beginning to get some idea of what fatties are. Up until now I thought we were talking about making sausages with the casing and the whole nine yards. This appears to be basically a sausage based meatloaf. I am interested in some recipes, especially  without cheese (not much of a cheese person myself).  I also would like to here more about time and temp any real basic fatty info. I  don't recall seeing any  info  from Jeff on fatties. Thanks for the great tutorial. I can see myself trying this soon.

dmack


----------



## coyote

thanks fattie GURU..great job..made it look to easy..lol.

I can see mine now..twisting one end stuff flyin out the other when it slips out of my fingers.lol..looking like an ice cream cone when done..lol.


----------



## flyin'illini

Folks, I happened to get a taste of the Buck Wheezer fatty last night. The pizza one with sun dried tomatoes was just great. 

Nice tutorial, too. Agree it should be a sticky like others have said.

PS - Capt Dan nice work, too....


----------



## erain

also let me add that when you got it all twisted up you can really work that seam without worrying about the insides pushing out. helps you get a good seal and avoid blowout.


----------



## baz518

Great post.... reminds me of the good ole' days when we used to roll fatties in our dorm rooms!


----------



## downstatesmoker

Wonderful Post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Extremely helpful


----------



## supervman

What the?????
I'm not getting the Qview pictures. 
Just boxes w RED X. 

I've gone to different posts come back, refreshed and same thing. 
Anyone else seeing same? 
Confused
V


----------



## doctor phreak

buck good job for doing this post ..haven't done a fatty yet but with this post when i do it should be pretty easy...thanks and points to ya


----------



## buck wheezer

Wow, we weren't even allowed to have a hot plate in our dorms at the Bible college, much less a smoker. Nope, we didn't do much dorm-room cooking, although there was a guy a couple of floors down who got so good at growing herbs in his closet that he decided to leave mid-semester--guess he went pro. Didn't know he was into the culinary arts; I should have guessed with all the brownies he had....

Memories... wow... great if you have 'em, eh?


----------



## capt dan

Brings a tear te me eye  it does!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





The  lad did a fine job of it too!


----------



## buck wheezer

You're too kind.

Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach. Those who can't teach, write. Those who can't write, edit. Those who can't edit, make photo tutorials based on other people's foundational work. (Says the education major turned book editor turned minister/smoking guru wannabe.)

No, no, no... YOU da man, Capt Dan.


----------



## capt dan

ARRRGH! Thanks maytee! I'd take a bow, but me parrot would fall to thee deck, and me hook gets stuck in me knee everytime!

You took the  bull by the horns  Buckster, what I wanted to do, but hadn't made time for, you went ahead and did.  and ya did real good with it.  I would add one thing, and not to change, detract or  highjack your  thread. but when you finally are gonna slide the fatty onto the plastic wrap, IF YOU WANT BACON on the outside, just lay it out ahead of time on the plastic, and rool the  fatty over it. When ya  cinch down the plastic by the ends, and twist er up, the bacon will cinch up tight too. The more yas twirl, the fatter it gets(and shorter). The pressure from the artificial casing(saran wrap) helps seal the seam nicely too. The bacon helps to keep the whole thing from splitting open. The 10-15 minute chill, helps to firm it up  for the "transfer" to the grate.

I stated  that for the simplification factor, and to help the newer folks  who have never experienced  smokin da fatty!


----------



## fireguy

Thanks bw, I gotta be honest... I read the capts description about this the other day and was unsure if I was following it right... thanks to you photo tutorial... I know for certain... gonnna give it a try soon. thanks Capt and bw


----------



## seboke

Buck, you're a freakin' RIOT!!!  Every one of your posts keeps me laughing!


----------



## mossymo

Buck Wheezer
Good tutorial post.
My Vote - Make this thread stick


----------



## dingle

Missed this. Great thread. STICKY-STICKEY!!


----------



## lisacsco

I agree, this would make a great sticky, you did a beautiful job!!

Get it on video and put yourself on youtube, you will be famous!!


----------



## downstatesmoker

Thank you again for the post.  I used your post to try to help me out with rolling my first fatty last night.  Going on the grill now.  I will post with Q-View later.


----------



## rtom

thanks for the direction I have made one already but it did not turn out that good.


----------



## seboke

Hang in there guys!  It takes a little technique, and that takes practice!  Don't let a less than perfect first effort turn you off of these tasty treats!


----------



## grillin_all_day

if it was the same title of the thread, he'd get a lot of hits.....even though it would probably be for the wrong reason


----------



## richoso1

This might be of some help to those visiting Fattyville for the first time.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...o+roll+a+fatty

If you've got them... roll them.


----------



## carnuba

dear smoking gods, 
 please make this a sticky as i 
 will be attempting my first fatty 
 this weekend, and i really, really,
 really,really would like to have this
 where i can easily find it.

       thank you,

         love carnuba


----------



## kookie

Great tutorail...............Should help alot of members out...........Myself included........


----------



## hotpockets

awesome post! Going to have to try this tomorrow!


----------



## ikinya6

Thanks for the pics.  I was using wax paper, but it can sometime dampen and stick to the paper.  I like the idea of plastic wrap.


----------



## tatuajevi

Awesome! Sticky for sure!


----------



## ron burgundy

Wow.  I had no idea what a fatty was!  How long did you smoke that one?


----------



## dancg68

Great post.


----------



## hotpockets

After seeing this, I cant stop maiking them.


----------

